# Tesla Coil Lighters: Well this is interesting!



## zespectre (Dec 4, 2017)

I hadn't even heard of a "Tesla Coil Lighter" until just recently
They operate by running voltage between two nodes creating a very high temperature plasma arc.

So far I've had this one for a couple of weeks and it's turned me into a bit of a firebug (LOL) testing its limitations.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016P8A1K4/?tag=cpf0b6-20


So far I've tested it on;

Cigarette and a Cigar (I don't smoke but others let me light them up)
Pipe... limited success, see note below about reach
Kerosene Lanterns and lamps
Candles
Camping stove (propane)
Zippo Hand Warmer
Tinder to start a campfire
Sparklers (left over from the 4'th)
A thin piece of shoe leather (this took the longest of anything to light)

At this point it seems that if you can get it between, or very near the nodes/arc then it will ignite. 
Essentially unaffected by wind, but one of the BEST features is that you can use it from any angle without burning yourself! 

However this also brings up the point that you can't "shoot flame" at something so if the wick (or pipe tobacco in the pipe bowl) is hard to reach then it's hard to light and I think the "long" version of these lighters that has the extendible tips might work better for that type of application and I'll probably be getting one of that style as well for around the house.

In short, this is something pretty revolutionary and seems to be well worth the $15-20 to get one.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 4, 2017)

Very cool!! I need to stick with an old Bic for certain reasons though...fusing cord ends, burning loose threads off clothing (keeps if from unraveling more), and the "shooting" flame for reasons you mention. For $18 I'm sure one of these will find its way home to me eventually.


----------



## zespectre (Dec 4, 2017)

markr6 said:


> Very cool!! I need to stick with an old Bic for certain reasons though...fusing cord ends, burning loose threads off clothing (keeps if from unraveling more), and the "shooting" flame for reasons you mention. For $18 I'm sure one of these will find its way home to me eventually.



I'm pretty sure it would work for burning off thread ends. Don't know about melting the ends of cords (assuming you mean nylon like a para-cord). I'll have to try that tonight.


----------

